# Worried about baby not moving legs?!



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

This is a strange one but /Im  a bit concerned   

I went for my 20 week scan on Thursday and I was told that baby was head down and legs were crossed, pointing towards my ribs on the right side.  

I only ever feel movements low down which must be his arms and now after thinking about it I'm worried he has never moved his legs-  never feel kicks up there, only jabs very low down? I wish I had thought about it during the scan and would have mentioned it to her to see if she could see them move.

Should I mention this to my midwife? 

Thanks xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

at this stage, it's difficult to define any movements, and your baby still has lots of room to move around, so the low down movements could even be the legs anyway, as it turns into the breech position. When it's head down, it has room to stretch it's legs out without you feeling them.  Everything sounds fine, and I'm sure you'll start feeling them soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks so much for the reassurance!!  You do a wonderful job for all of us here!   

Thanks care and thanks again xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you xx


----------

